# Leave Donald Trump ALONE, Megyn Kelly!



## applecruncher (Aug 12, 2015)

Dr. Drew talked to these ladies earlier tonight.

(This reminds me of that "Leave Britney Spears Alone" youtube video years ago.)


----------



## Shirley (Aug 12, 2015)

No doubt about how she feels, is there?


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 12, 2015)

For comparison, here's the Britney video from several years ago (warning: profanity):


----------



## Shirley (Aug 12, 2015)

Am I wrong or did she have a mustache?


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 12, 2015)

I think that's a "he".  Seriously.  I seem to recall a few interviews.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 12, 2015)

These two are awesome. I heard this on the radio then actually viewed on youtube checking out some of their other videos/opinions. Lost it when they started talking about Sesame St.

They sum it up best. Stay out of the Bushes and off the Hill.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 13, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> For comparison, here's the Britney video from several years ago (warning: profanity):



AC, I remember that! One of the funniest stupid things I'd ever seen.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 13, 2015)

Yeah RR, it was both funny and sad because it looks (to me) like there were some mental issues in that Britney video.

As far as the Trump Patrol ladies, I _kinda_ understand what they’re saying (in their own street talk sort of way). :laugh: I remember the Rosie/Donald incident and Rosie DID start the fight (8 years ago btw). Megyn Kelly was really reaching and trying to be a "star".


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 13, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Yeah RR, it was both funny and sad because it looks (to me) like there were some mental issues in that Britney video.
> 
> As far as the Trump Patrol ladies, I _kinda_ understand what they’re saying (in their own street talk sort of way). :laugh: I remember the Rosie/Donald incident and Rosie DID start the fight (8 years ago btw). Megyn Kelly was really reaching and trying to be a "star".



Megyn was simply practicing "good journalism" using loaded, prefaced, out of context questions. I remember the Rosie feud as well. Celebrities fight differently using the public/media for a lot of comments and remarks private citizens only use in a room in private. Megyn will now forever be associated with that question and post debate remarks.


----------



## Lara (Aug 13, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> Megyn was simply practicing "good journalism" using loaded, prefaced, out of context questions. I remember the Rosie feud as well. Celebrities fight differently using the public/media for a lot of comments and remarks private citizens only use in a room in private. Megyn will now forever be associated with that question and post debate remarks.


The really sad thing is that the debate questions have slumped so low that they have to get their material from gossipers on "The View" where the Rosie/Trump feud happened. They are always bashing women on that show so I wouldn't be surpassed if they didn't provoke him into saying what he did. This is what turned that debate into a reality show. 

And hey, what could be more disrespectful to a woman than to cheat on her. The accused Trump looks like a pussycat next to the many Presidents that have cheated on their wives like Jefferson, Harding, Eisenhower, Lyndon Johnson, Roosevelt, Kennedy, and Clinton. I find that worse than Trump calling Rosie O'Donnell names…that was wrong but lets put it in perspective. 

And Megyn didn't act alone, Fox News officials approved it ahead of time. The American people want to know what they will do for our country (and deserve to know), not what the latest gossip is on The View.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 13, 2015)

Here's another video where they defend Donald Trump against Montel Williams, Lindsey Graham, etc. (Warning: very salty language/strong profanity)

[video]https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCug1cL7vmUvYooOjXyHjsxQ[/video]


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 13, 2015)

As far as I am concerned, provoked or not, what Trump said re Ms Kelly is abuse, plain and simple, he is a retrograde individual with his pulse on his own ego, nothing else. Suitable leadership qualities, hardly. Entertainment for the good old boys
drinking beer in the trees? Absolutely. Apparently, the primate council is alive and well.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 13, 2015)

Fox News chairman sides with Trump…and ratings

In the fallout since the first GOP debate, Fox News chairman Roger Ailes has found himself caught between Donald Trump, who has the full backing of Fox’s misogynist audience, and Megyn Kelly, the star anchor whom Ailes has nurtured and sees as the key to reaching younger viewers. For a few days, Ailes didn’t know how to handle Trump’s full-throated attack on Kelly, who accused Trump of sexism during the debate. Eventually, as I reported yesterday, he made the same choice he always does: follow the ratings, and mend fences with Trump. But that process has meant that Fox has had to mute its defense of Kelly, who is now watching uneasily as the Fox audience turns on her: According to one high-level source, Kelly has told Fox producers that she’s been getting death threats from Trump supporters.

http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2015/08/fox-news-picked-trump-over-megyn-kelly.html



Megan Kelly abruptly announces 2 week unplanned vacation effective immediatey:

http://www.salon.com/2015/08/13/gon...nned_two_week_vacation_effective_immediately/


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 13, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Fox News chairman sides with Trump…and ratings
> 
> In the fallout since the first GOP debate, Fox News chairman Roger Ailes has found himself caught between Donald Trump, who has the full backing of Fox’s misogynist audience, and Megyn Kelly, the star anchor whom Ailes has nurtured and sees as the key to reaching younger viewers. For a few days, Ailes didn’t know how to handle Trump’s full-throated attack on Kelly, who accused Trump of sexism during the debate. Eventually, as I reported yesterday, he made the same choice he always does: follow the ratings, and mend fences with Trump. But that process has meant that Fox has had to mute its defense of Kelly, who is now watching uneasily as the Fox audience turns on her: According to one high-level source, Kelly has told Fox producers that she’s been getting death threats from Trump supporters.
> 
> ...



Her "vacation" is probably the best thing to do right now. She didn't get the kudo's for "her" defining moment she anticipated. Nor did Fox. The so called 'war' Ailes was ready to wage would've taken Trump and Fox out. Must say if CNN plays their cards right and neutral they can take out two networks at the same time in Fox and MSNBC. Ailes was probably also miffed thatnTrump when running to the opposition like CNN.  The best description I heard recently is that Trump is now the Howard Stern of presidential candidates. Trump has to go beyond off the record locker room talk. Notice how he all the sudden just started talking in more detail about his ideas. 

My guess is some how the establishment RINOs will get Trump to leave the party if not race. If they know one thing about Trump is that he doesn't mind making a deal.  Megyn Kelly already had a niche at Fox and will keep it. Moving on to something else might be tougher for now.


----------



## Lara (Aug 13, 2015)

Mark Levine crucifies Megyn Kelly and Fox News and he's got all the facts to back it up after a thorough investigation into the accusations against Trump. He puts everything into context with audio evidence from The Apprentice, etc where the comments were taken out of context. The second video, that comes after this one was previous to this one right after the debate, also well worth watching:


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 13, 2015)

Ah yes. I am familiar with Mr. Levin. I can feel myself growing pinker by the minute. Hmmm.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 13, 2015)

Lara, the Mark Levin piece was interesting.   He made several excellent points. :yes:


----------



## Lara (Aug 13, 2015)

I thought so too, apple. I had never heard of Mark Levine until I watched this video which was posted on my FB by a friend. He's emotionally charged with anger, which is not my thing to deal with, but what he had to say was excellent as apple said above. So Shalimar, what did you mean that he makes you "grow pinker by the minute. hmmm"? Btw, that first video of the two girls critiquing megyn is hilarious!


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi Lara, I meant listening to Mr. Kevin amplifies my socialist tendencies.


----------



## Lara (Aug 14, 2015)

Ok, that's as clear as mud   You must know something about Mark Levin that I don't know because I didn't see anything relating to socialism in the video.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 14, 2015)

:laugh:


----------



## Linda (Aug 17, 2015)

Those 2 ladies are so cute!  Makes me wish I had one of those huge TV screens and then I'd hook my computer up to it so I could watch YouTube on the big screen!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 26, 2015)

One thing about Donald Trump is that he seems like a man who will stand up for our veterans, and has been very outspoken about them getting the medical treatment that they need. 
He also criticised the Obama administration for helping get the deserter back home; but leaving the Marine trapped in a Mexican jail and not even mentioning it when he talked to the Mexican President, which upsets a lot of our military , both active and the veterans. 
Most people do not know that once the Marine was released, Donald Trump sent him $25,000 to help Sgt. Tahmoreesi get his life back together, since he had used up all of his money trying to get help from his lawyers. 
This was a good deed that was done "silently", and not even known about it until recently, when Greta Van Susteren mentioned it. 

http://www.foxnews.com/on-air/on-th...obama-hasnt-gotten-marine-jailed-mexico-freed


----------

